# Tortoises in the wild



## Merner (May 12, 2017)

Hi,

I have a couple of questions about tortoise behaviour in the wild, particularly Hermann's but I suspect it wouldn't differ too much. I haven't been able to find much at all by googling it.

Do parents stay with and look after their young? If so, how long?
How do baby tortoises survive in the wild? They seem so vulnerable! Especially if I am correct in understanding that they don't hibernate for long in the winter.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
James


----------



## KevinGG (May 12, 2017)

Parents have no connection to their young. They lay the eggs and their job is done. I don't have any specific information on Hermanni hatchlings, but it seems that most Chelonian hatchlings act pretty similarly, which is that they spend most of their time hidden. But, it is important to remember that a very small amount of hatchlings ever make it to adulthood. Babies do their best to keep hidden and camouflage, but most don't make it.


----------



## KevinGG (May 12, 2017)

I don't know where you got your information on wild hatchlings hibernating, but I'm pretty sure that is false. Young and old, tortoises can't operate in winter temps. They have no choice but to hibernate. Maybe you were thinking of the Forums opinion on hibernating hatchlings. While we always try to keep thing as similar to wild conditions as possible, a lot of tweaking is necessary. If not, we'd end up with the large mortality I noted above. So, we feed more often, keep temps warmer, and don't subject them to the same wear and tear that they might be subjected to in the wild.


----------

